# What should I put together?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have 1 LH BEW, 1 LH Stone, 1 LH Self Black & 1 LH Black banded. But I only have 1 LH Vari buck.... which does should I put with him to get the best mix of colours, he carries BT & LH Choc Tan and in my last litter produced BT, Vari and Agouti (from mum). I dont know what the does carry :roll: I have kept the son of my buck and he is also a LH vari but not of age yet! so he carries agouti, he is better than his dad nicer vari and longer coat!

Any help would be greatly received as I want a nice variety of colours.

Thanks
Rachael


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Its difficult to say, what would you like to get specifically?

If you are just after experimenting with as many different coloured variegated as possible I would put him to all of the does, or alternatively put him to two and then wait with the other two until the other buck is old enough.

Your not a show breeder presumably, so I think the luxury of being a hobby breeder is trying out loads of different things and seeing what pops out. Lately I've been building up the genetic codes of my mice and adding mor einformation with more litters that pop out, its really interesting (sometimes inconvenient, for a show breeder) to see what random genes mice can be carrying.


----------

